# Pentagon testing surveilance balloons



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/02/pentagon-balloons-surveillance-midwest

Not sure how many saw this, but it's just another step into constant surveillance over anyone and everyone everywhere. Guess I'll have to see if I can find out if and when they'll be my way so I can give them the finger...lol. Below is a excerpt from the article.

"Exclusive: the high-altitude balloons promise a cheap monitoring platform that could follow multiple cars and boats for extended periods

The US military is conducting wide-area surveillance tests across six midwest states using experimental high-altitude balloons, documents filed with the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) reveal.

Up to 25 unmanned solar-powered balloons are being launched from rural South Dakota and drifting 250 miles through an area spanning portions of Minnesota, Iowa, Wisconsin and Missouri, before concluding in central Illinois.

Travelling in the stratosphere at altitudes of up to 65,000ft, the balloons are intended to "provide a persistent surveillance system to locate and deter narcotic trafficking and homeland security threats", according to a filing made on behalf of the Sierra Nevada Corporation, an aerospace and defence company."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US navy use to have air ships. They had a base for them in Opa-loca Fl


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They can also image you walking out of a gun store or gun show and ID you, along with the make, model and SN of the firearm you have tucked under your arm. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in the mid to late 80's my mother married a man whose son had very high security clearance, I was told by his son that at that time the gov could read a credit card number from space. Think they've known a lot more for longer than most think. Not sure if I believed him or not, sure didn't doubt it though. He was about as straight an arrow you would ever find.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Read this yeasterday. In the interest of security and safety we give more and more control to big brother.



> Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety.
> 
> ― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Its ppretty funny when I clicked the link to read the article the first thing that popped up was a window about my privacy and how the site uses cookies to track me. A little ironic and proves the point we are constantly being tracked by someone somewhere. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the late 70's and 80's when the drug smugglers used aircraft, the government used tethered balloons equipped with radar at two different locations in the Florida Keys.
One was nicknamed Fat Albert by the locals.

This is nothing new, the only thing changed is the technology.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thas pretty impressive, The New CC I got the number is printed on the back instead of embossed on the front. I Can hardly read it 10 in. in front of my face !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is nothing new, the only thing changed is the technology.


*@RPD*, I agree. In fact, to me it sounds like older technology. Several years ago (I believe in a gun magazine) I read about some police squad cars that had high-speed cameras in their forward grills. The camera would automatically take a picture of the license plate, and also register the time, date and location of the car.

In other words, the camera registered a car and driver that *had not yet* violated the law.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@RPD*, I agree. In fact, to me it sounds like older technology. Several years ago (I believe in a gun magazine) I read about some police squad cars that had high-speed cameras in their forward grills. The camera would automatically take a picture of the license plate, and also register the time, date and location of the car.
> 
> In other words, the camera registered a car and driver that *had not yet* violated the law.


In our little relatively backwoods county, the police cars have license plate readers that can tell a deputy instantly whether that car has insurance, who it is registered to, and if the driver has any warrants. All by driving behind it in traffic.
Several of the cars also have facial recognition cameras.

If WE have that technology here, I can only imagine what big city departments have.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If WE have that technology here, I can only imagine what big city departments have.


*@RPD*, your report doesn't surprise me because the blurb I wrote dates back several decades. Even in my splendid suburbia I believe there's all kinds of "Area 51 technology" behind those peaceful Crown Victoria grills.

Then again, all of this thick gray hair saves me during a stop. The young cops all want to help me, and warn me if my sticker is out of date. Of course, the new sticker is usually next to me on the font seat, but I digress.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@RPD*, your report doesn't surprise me because the blurb I wrote dates back several decades. Even in my splendid suburbia I believe there's all kinds of "Area 51 technology" behind those peaceful Crown Victoria grills.
> 
> Then again, all of this thick gray hair saves me during a stop. The young cops all want to help me, and warn me if my sticker is out of date. Of course, the new sticker is usually next to me on the font seat, but I digress.


The Vietnam Veteran, VFW, and 5th Infantry Division stickers on the back glass of my truck topper has no doubt caused cops to give me breaks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Vietnam Veteran, VFW, and 5th Infantry Division stickers on the back glass of my truck topper has no doubt caused cops to give me breaks.


I did the same thing. I believe one of my MC members gave me the decal saying, "_Respect our local law enforcement_." I haven't been stopped in years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Or you could just be sweet and pretty. :tango_face_grin: Just sayin'.


----------

